# Review Gel trị mụn Thursday Plantation



## Trương Thuý An (20/9/21)

*Gel trị mụn trà xanh Thursday Plantation tốt nhất*
Làm sạch sâu và thông tắc các ống dẫn bã nhờn.

Loại bỏ vi khuẩn và tạp chất mà không gây kích ứng.

Trị mụn trứng cá và cải thiện và duy trì sức khỏe làn da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Link sản phẩm : Gel trị mụn trà xanh Thursday Plantation tốt nhất nhập khẩu tại ÚC

*2/Mô tả Sản phẩm: Gel trị mụn trà xanh Thursday Plantation*

là một công thức bao gồm các loại dầu làm sạch và dưỡng ẩm từ thiên nhiên để làm sạch sâu làn da của bạn,

Sữa rửa mặt thân thiện với thuần chay này chứa sự kết hợp mạnh mẽ của các loại dầu tự nhiên giúp ngăn ngừa mụn trứng cá

và mụn nhọt bằng cách thấm sâu vào da để ngăn chặn các ống dẫn bã nhờn và loại bỏ sự tích tụ của dầu quá mức.

Nó là tuyệt vời trong việc kiểm soát mụn đầu trắng, mụn đầu đen, mụn nhọt và mụn trứng cá.

*3/Thành phần hoạt tính: Gel trị mụn trà xanh Thursday Plantation tốt nhất*

Dầu cây trà – chứa các đặc tính kháng khuẩn mạnh mẽ giúp giữ cho da thông thoáng bằng cách loại bỏ vi khuẩn và dầu tích tụ trên da.

Không chứa cồn, dầu khoáng, silicon, SLS, SLES, các thành phần có nguồn gốc động vật, chất bảo quản tổng hợp và paraben.
Các nàng có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều sản phẩm khác tại : Trang chủ cửa hàng mỹ phẩm xách tay chính hãng Hội An Cosmetics


----------

